# CPU cooler for 8350



## Falkan (Jun 12, 2013)

Heya guys , I have a FX-8350 in Cooler Master K350 

Plz suggest a suitable CPU cooler .

Budget is 5K .

Most of well known Air coolers don't fir in it , Like 212 evo


----------



## saz (Jun 12, 2013)

What's the problem you are facing? I think all coolers having AM3/AM3+ socket compatability should fit.


----------



## Falkan (Jun 12, 2013)

Well its the height of the Coolers not the socket .


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 12, 2013)

Which cabinet do you have? In case you have a local zebronics/iBall cabinet, get NZXT Gamma + CM Hyper 212 EVO.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 13, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Which cabinet do you have? In case you have a local zebronics/iBall cabinet, get NZXT Gamma + CM Hyper 212 EVO.





Falkan said:


> Heya guys , *I have a FX-8350 in Cooler Master K350*
> 
> Plz suggest a suitable CPU cooler .
> 
> ...


u should have seen !!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 13, 2013)

Well, most cpu coolers are at least 150mm high. What are your current temperaturers?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 15, 2013)

Falkan said:


> Well its the height of the Coolers not the socket .


The width of the case is 200mm IINM. Height of EVO 212 is 158.something mm. What's the problem, exactly?


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 15, 2013)

Import this: Noctua NH-C12P SE14 CPU Cooler - Newegg.com
Or this: Noctua NH-C14 CPU Cooler - Newegg.com

5K would suffice item cost+ import fees.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 15, 2013)

^^ Someone is in talks with Noctua for importing those units in India, but I am not sure how well they've progressed so far.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 15, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> ^^ Someone is in talks with Noctua for importing those units in India, but I am not sure how well they've progressed so far.



That talk is going on for past 4-5 months without any visible result.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 15, 2013)

That talk is going on for 2-3 months, actually. Its difficult to negotiate considering the reputation of India in general is screwed up because of certain distributors and individuals. I've done nothing more than to point out the person they need to speak to in regards to that. Rest is their call. Its only companies who haven't dealt with India that have been the most easiest, and 2 recently secured brands so far have went to the right hands which will make stuff from a particular taiwan based cooling company available in India pretty soon.


----------



## Falkan (Jun 17, 2013)

that must be the total width , but after u have installed Mobo and etc , the width for cooler is left to be 148mm , Whereas most of the coolers   
require atleast 150mm space .

BTW I am getting 52 C while playing HoN , Is that fine ?


----------



## Falkan (Jul 4, 2013)

Bump !!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 4, 2013)

Falkan said:


> Bump !!



52 C at load is fine. BTW you cna run something more intensive like 3dmark to get better idea of load temperatures.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> 52 C at load is fine. BTW you cna run something *more intensive like 3dmark* to get better idea of load temperatures.



Wprime, superPI, Prime95 would be better


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 4, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Wprime, superPI, Prime95 would be better



Yes they will be better, but I thought of including more closer-to-real-world tests.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2013)

If you wan't max possible heating these are thingys 2 go wid..


----------



## Falkan (Jul 7, 2013)

okay i ran Prime95 and my tempts are going 60+ after first iteration so i stopped it there only .

Didn't wanted to go beyond it .


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 7, 2013)

Falkan said:


> okay i ran Prime95 and my tempts are going 60+ after first iteration so i stopped it there only .
> 
> Didn't wanted to go beyond it .



65 C is the maximum safe core temperature is all 8 cores are enabled AFAIK. What is your current fan setup and which thernal paste are you using?


----------



## Falkan (Jul 8, 2013)

Using Stock 8350 cooler .
But the real question is ,I am looking for a  A decent cpu cooler that can fit in CM 350K cabinet .
Please suggest one , The spec of my cabinet says 148mm max cpu cooler height supported .


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 8, 2013)

Falkan said:


> Using Stock 8350 cooler .
> But the real question is ,I am looking for a  A decent cpu cooler that can fit in CM 350K cabinet .
> Please suggest one , The spec of my cabinet says 148mm max cpu cooler height supported .



CM hyper TX3 EVO fits the height criteria. You can also go with Corsair CH 40 if you are comfortable.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 9, 2013)

^^ TX 3 is good


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 10, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> ^^ TX 3 is good



Not the best, but does its job.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 10, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Not the best, but does its job.



I never said it is best.... 
Hyper 212 Evo is a real good
NZXT Kraken X60/Swiftech H2O 220 are best BTW


----------

